# Caparison Comparison [Caparison vs. MIJ Ibanez and others]



## Trespass (Jan 14, 2008)

How do Caparisons match up to the higher end shredder scene? I'm referring to the Prestige Ibanez, EBMM Silhouettes, high end Scheter etc.

I'm really looking at replacing my Ibby RG1570MRR with a Caparison for my main sixer.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 14, 2008)

ibmegadeth. He's gonna say Caparisons blow'em all away.

Which I don't doubt they do.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I know their quite good. I just haven't played one. I was thinking of getting one, then seriously dying the fretboard to ebony-like darkness. I think it'd really bring out those awesome clocks.

Why don't they offer Horus's in Ebony?


----------



## Metaljim (Jan 14, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Well, I know their quite good. I just haven't played one. I was thinking of getting one, then seriously dying the fretboard to ebony-like darkness. I think it'd really bring out those awesome clocks.
> 
> Why don't they offer Horus's in Ebony?


The Horus HGS has an ebony fretboard.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 14, 2008)

the HGS ones don't have the clocks though...alright the angelus does

btw







epic win


----------



## Metaljim (Jan 14, 2008)

The Horus HGS does have clock inlays.
The Dellinger HGS doesn't have the clocks.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyhow, which brand is Caparisons feel closest to?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 14, 2008)

I hear them compared to Jacksons a lot, which makes sense since the guy who started Caparison first worked for Jackson and made a few Jackson Horuses (well, you know... 27 fret Soloists) before he started his own company. They are a brilliant guitar, that is for sure, and they would beat the pants off any top end Ibanez. I played the most expensive (or so I think) Ibanez they make, some thing with a weird fade finish on the neck, and it had the grossest STICKIEST neck I have ever played, still had a rosewood board, unstable trem, and still really shitty Ibanez/Dimarzio pickups in it and it was $2,400 from Long and McQuade. The worst bang for your buck I have ever seen outside of Gibson and Fender.


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 15, 2008)

Trespass said:


> How do Caparisons match up to the higher end shredder scene? I'm referring to the Prestige Ibanez.



As has been said, trying absolutely being in a different class. They don't just match up but win all hands down. Ibanez with it's (as usual) rubbish stock pickups that you always have to replace. Or Caparison who look better, are built better, sound better...


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 15, 2008)

US prices(new) for Caparisons are on par with an Ibanez J-Custom. 

Something like this:
RG8470F_RS

In Europe they are supposedly priced more in line with a high-end Ibanez Prestige. Depends where you are and what features you want. I couldn't give a fuck about an ebony board on a guitar with jumbo frets and neck binding.


----------



## Arctodus (Jan 15, 2008)

Rather have a Carvin.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 15, 2008)

Arctodus said:


> Rather have a Carvin.



I'd rather have a $300 used RG750 from 1989.


----------



## XiXora (Jan 15, 2008)

I know a Dellinger 7 costs about £1949 in Cranes in Cardiff (Wales, UK).
So the normal ones must be a little less. Shame really. They are nice guitars but I'm an Ibanez S man myself


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2008)

the.godfather said:


> As has been said, trying absolutely being in a different class. They don't just match up but win all hands down. Ibanez with it's (as usual) rubbish stock pickups that you always have to replace. Or Caparison who look better, are built better, sound better...


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 15, 2008)

Horus HGS's have the clock inlay. Dellinger HGS's do not. Angelus HGS's have oval inlays, except for the Pro Black.

The Horus is a very nice guitar, but some people with larger hands might find it a little more difficult to shred on, especially on the upper registers because this is a 27 fret guitar with a 24 3/4" scale.

The TAT's are Jackson Soloist killers. They have an awesomely comfortable body, sound great, and play sick as hell. I used to be all about Soloists, but I'd take a TAT over a Soloist all day long.

Angelus are the PRS/Les Paul killers.

It's pretty hard to compare Caparisons to some of the upper level Ibanez guitars, i.e. J Customs because they're pretty different beasts, but overall I'd say the quality is on par.

I'm waiting for the day Caparison offers flame/quilt maple tops on their superstrats, then I'm going to have a serious guitar inventory changeover.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm waiting until they bring back Iris Violet + Gold Hardware, be that in a Dellinger or a Horus.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm looking into getting either a J-Custom (Now that I see its more affordable than I thought) or a Horus.

The thing that does let me down is that there is no ebony boarded Horus with clock inlays. Would dying the board to look like ebony get me? Is it worth it on that guitar?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 16, 2008)

There is, once again. The Horus HGS is ebony with clock inlays.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 16, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I'm looking into getting either a J-Custom (Now that I see its more affordable than I thought) or a Horus.
> 
> The thing that does let me down is that there is no ebony boarded Horus with clock inlays. Would dying the board to look like ebony get me? Is it worth it on that guitar?



I'd suggest a TAT II.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 16, 2008)

I never tried an Alder body. How are those?


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 16, 2008)

I really like my Horus, but when I got my TAT II, I was really in love. It is just about the perfect guitar for me, sounds great, plays great, 2 hums, coil tap, ebony fingerboard, etc... all the stuff I like!

The body on the TAT is quite slimmer than a regular guitar, and it is very comfortable. It's not too heavy, it's also neck thru (I would actually prefer a bolt on).



Xtremevillan said:


> I'm waiting until they bring back Iris Violet + Gold Hardware, be that in a Dellinger or a Horus.



You're in luck!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 16, 2008)

The only problem is the price tag, plus remember: LIMITED.

That's why I either hope a) I snag one off the Bay b) I can pay for a Dellinger CA White!


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 16, 2008)

Caparison's are great guitars. I've owned 18 of them and they all sounded and played great. Extremely consistent build quality. No duds like you get with most other companies. I don't think they feel or play like any other guitars really, except the TAT's are pretty similar to USA Soloists. The Horus and Dellinger have really unique neck shapes that are really comfortable IMO. I personally prefer the specs, tone, and looks of Caparisons over basically all Ibanez models. I owned a J-Custom before and it sounded like dogshit.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 16, 2008)

I suppose the question now is where do I get one.

eBay Seller: meestursparkle: Guitar, Musical Instruments items on eBay.com

That guy looks fairly reputable. 

Also Megadeth, would you recommend dying the Horus fretboard darker? I don't mind the feel of rosewood, just hate the look of it.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 16, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I suppose the question now is where do I get one.
> 
> eBay Seller: meestursparkle: Guitar, Musical Instruments items on eBay.com
> 
> ...



That dude is basically charging the same price as Guitar Asylum. He is a good seller, but his prices are way too high IMO. 

I've seen a few people dye the fretboard on the Horus, it looks good that way. I don't like rosewood either.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 16, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> That dude is basically charging the same price as Guitar Asylum. He is a good seller, but his prices are way too high IMO.
> 
> I've seen a few people dye the fretboard on the Horus, it looks good that way. I don't like rosewood either.



Where do you recommend I buy? I'm looking at a standard gold hardware Horus in Thundercloud.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 16, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Where do you recommend I buy? I'm looking at a standard gold hardware Horus in Thundercloud.



I'd try emailing Ishibashi Music in Japan and seeing if they'll ship one to you. If not I'd wait for one to come up on Ebay.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 16, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> That dude is basically charging the same price as Guitar Asylum. He is a good seller, but his prices are way too high IMO.
> 
> I've seen a few people dye the fretboard on the Horus, it looks good that way. I don't like rosewood either.




really! I thought GA was higher, hm..


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I suppose the question now is where do I get one.
> 
> eBay Seller: meestursparkle: Guitar, Musical Instruments items on eBay.com
> 
> ...



that guy sell his guitars out of japan, he buys them and sells them to people in the usa and probably anywhere else. and most of the shipping chages are the same price. about $120 and some have $80 shipping.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> that guy sell his guitars out of japan, he buys them and sells them to people in the usa and probably anywhere else. and most of the shipping chages are the same price. about $120 and some have $80 shipping.



I noticed, thats why I thought he was fairly reputable.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I noticed, thats why I thought he was fairly reputable.



I know If I had the money I would buy from him. like the Morderne that he has for sell right now. 1982 Gibson Moderne Korina MINTy OHSC (730 - eBay (item 170184195752 end time Jan-19-08 00:09:37 PST) 





god that is awesome


----------



## Trespass (Jan 18, 2008)

That really is beautiful.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jan 18, 2008)

Haven't played one, but for 2000 GBP, you're well into custom territory, IMO. I'd rather buy a 7620 and put the neck and trem on a custom body. I'm also not a fan of the short scale, or the 27 frets.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 18, 2008)

Trespass said:


> That really is beautiful.



isn't it?  it is also $4400  but gibson denies making this guitar or something. the Modenre


----------



## Trespass (Jan 22, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> isn't it?  it is also $4400  but gibson denies making this guitar or something. the Modenre



Oh yes, I was reading about that a while ago. It was a follow up to the Flying V.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 22, 2011)

For what it's worth, I've got an RG1570 in stock at the store I work at, and in my opinion my Dellinger II completely blows it away in finish, overall quality, and the feel of the guitar in general (that's just my opinion though!) But the RG1570 is a great guitar too. I guess it really just depends on how much you want to spend/how easily you want to get one or the other.


----------



## themike (Jan 22, 2011)

I dont know that guy but I can vouch for Guitar Asylum service. Best dudes!


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2011)

mrp5150 said:


> Caparison's are great guitars. I've owned 18 of them and they all sounded and played great. Extremely consistent build quality. No duds like you get with most other companies. I don't think they feel or play like any other guitars really, except the TAT's are pretty similar to USA Soloists. The Horus and Dellinger have really unique neck shapes that are really comfortable IMO. I personally prefer the specs, tone, and looks of Caparisons over basically all Ibanez models. I owned a J-Custom before and it sounded like dogshit.



This. Im a caparison man myself and have owned a few horuses. Im now using a Dellinger 7 (old model with the floyd) and im praying for a horus 7 string to come out. In the palm of your hand they feel similar to a jackson. But like mrp said youll never get a dud model. Itaru wouldnt allow a second grade instrument out of the factory.

You need any technical info or questions dont hesitate in throwing me a pm


----------



## yellowv (Jan 22, 2011)

way to bump a 3 year old thread for no damn reason. There have been about 100 Caparison threads started since this thread.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 23, 2011)

Oops, it popped up on the related threads at the bottom of my page, I didn't even see the date, haha


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 23, 2011)

Good enough for Peter Wichers... well before he left Soilwork... then came back... with an ESP endorsement. 


Anywho, I'd really like to have a Caparison Angelus.


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 23, 2011)

Trespass said:


> Anyhow, which brand is Caparisons feel closest to?



Early 90s Japanese Jackson pros... they feel pretty much dead on the same. Any of the Dinkys, or if your lucky to find a Falcon... its a dead exact Horus.


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 23, 2011)

Kagami has a falcon, If memory serves. Caparison was founded by the guys who built the Jackson Pros, right? Were those the same people who made the Import Charvels before the Pro line came out?


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 23, 2011)

I really like Caparisons, but I honestly think my Ibanez is better built than my old Angelus.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 23, 2011)

I really like caparisons, they are definitely a cut above prestige ibanez's and on par with the catalogue J-custom models. They are essentially custom shop level of quality instruments, made in small batches by a small team of luthiers headed by itaru who does all the setups as far as I am aware.


----------



## McBrain (Jan 23, 2011)

As much as I love my Horus, I think they are overpriced. 

It plays really great and all, but cosmetically I'm not impressed. The filling material at the end of the frets were missing several places and the 27'th fret never had any filling and was just a big crater at the end of the fretboard. I can also feel the line where the headstock is glued to the neck and if I look at the body in a well lit room I can easily see where the two bodyparts are glued together.

Also the stock pickups suck and I had to have the frets levelled to get it buzz free.

I love it to death and will never sell it, but for the price I expected more. I got it straight from Japan through the Danish distributer, so it was factory fresh.

I can't find the "before pics", but here are a few of some fret ends after they were filled by a local luthier. Ignore the red strings.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11821507/Caparison/DSCF1560.JPG
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11821507/Caparison/DSCF1610.JPG


----------



## yellowv (Jan 23, 2011)

McBrain said:


> As much as I love my Horus, I think they are overpriced.
> 
> It plays really great and all, but cosmetically I'm not impressed. The filling material at the end of the frets were missing several places and the 27'th fret never had any filling and did not look pretty. I can also feel the line where the headstock is glued to the neck and if I look at the body in a well lit room I can easily see where the two bodyparts are glued together.
> 
> ...



I have had 2 Hori and an Amott Dellinger. My scarab Horus and the Amott were absolutely perfect. The other Horus an HGS was not quite as good. It had very sloppy inlay work and the frets weren't crowned properly. Nothing bad, but not good for a $2400 guitar.

As Pete said the old Jackson pros are very close to Caparison in feel. I bought an old Dinky Reverse for $300 that feels extremely similat to a Caparison. If you can find one of the mahogany fusions you can come even closer to a Horus for quite cheap, and as said the Falcon is a Jackson Horus. They are tough to find, though.


----------



## Arterial (Jan 23, 2011)

the.godfather said:


> As has been said, trying absolutely being in a different class. They don't just match up but win all hands down. Ibanez with it's (as usual) rubbish stock pickups that you always have to replace. Or Caparison who look better, are built better, sound better...


caparisons are definitely on par with ibanez j customs.

so youre best comparing those two.


----------



## McBrain (Jan 24, 2011)

Found the "before" pics...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11821507/Caparison/Before%201.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11821507/Caparison/Before%202.jpg

Not a major thing at all, but with the price in mind, I think this and the other cosmetic issues I mentioned should have been better. Don't get me wrong, Caps are really great guitars and I'm thinking about getting another one used, but they are certainly not perfect.


The distributer sent the pics to Itaru and mailed me a copy of his answer:

*Fret
We install it in Fingerboard after "Tang" on the both ends of Fret are cut off.
Then, we fill up the part which the groove of Fret of Fingerboard was left in.
We think about the conditions of this photo with the thing that the material which filled up a groove went down a little.
I think about the cause of these conditions with the influence of dryness.
There is no problem if Fret is fixed on Fingerboard.
I think that Fret is fixed on Fingerboard in this photo.

Because the influence of dryness was taken, this guitar has the possibility that Neck bend a little.

*27Fret
First, we make 27 Fret Neck in the square condition in the same way as 24Fret Neck.
Next, cut off the part of 27 fret obliquely.
Then, finish it without modifying the cut end.
And, we modify only the shape of "crown" of Fret.
Therefore, it seems that the groove of Fret and Tang of Fret is like this.
It is a problem if this Fret isn't fixed on Fingerboard.
But, we don't make it a problem if this Fret is fixed on Fingerboard.


----------



## Captastic (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a Cap TAT that I simply love. Before I bought it I played several Jems...RG3550 Prestige, EBMM Petrucci JP6, PRS, and others...and the TAT just killed em all. Mine is one of Peter's old guitars, and the neck is effortless. I would def wait and buy used...but I would do that for any guitar. I have owned a Horus HGS, Dellinger II, and now the TAT. Got each of them for $1300. I'm looking at re-acquiring a Dellinger in a month or 2...


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Jan 26, 2011)

Owned about 20 caps over the years.

Horus is hands down my fav guitar model ever. But if you want to destroy things with tone grab an Orbit


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 26, 2011)

McBrain said:


> Found the "before" pics...
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11821507/Caparison/Before%201.jpg
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11821507/Caparison/Before 2.jpg



I have an MF07 Horus that is pretty flawless as far as craftsmanship goes. I cannot belive something like this could leave the factory and it seems like Itaru is making excuses. Not too cool.

Also I owned a Basswood Charvel fusion at one point that was pretty sweet, but the neck was way thinner than any Cap I have played.


----------



## fireheart82 (Feb 2, 2011)

i am buying of mr jim porter mrsparkuel on ebay. black horus 1680usd shipped to europa. 39usd in tax haha


----------



## Dooky (Feb 2, 2011)

Xtremevillan said:


> I'm waiting until they bring back Iris Violet + Gold Hardware, be that in a Dellinger or a Horus.





Xtremevillan said:


> The only problem is the price tag, plus remember: LIMITED.
> 
> That's why I either hope a) I snag one off the Bay b) I can pay for a Dellinger CA White!



That's sevenstring.org for ya. Full of people who knit pick about the smallest details and then when a guitar company makes the guitar; hardly anyone buys it. "Only problem is the price tag" - Yep, when guitar companies start making high end guitars for $100 I'll by 3 of each.


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 2, 2011)

Arctodus said:


> Rather have a Carvin.



amen to that.
But still wouldn't mind trying out a Caparison. Especially the Apple Horn. IA ftw.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2011)

I think Caparisons are comparable in quality to Ibanez J-Customs for the most part. As a dealer who is honest though, I can tell you there are some Caparison models that leave a little bit to be desired. Most of them are absolutely stellar though - when they're good they're fucking GOOD.

My top 3 Caparison models in terms of tone, playability and value would be the Dellingers, Horus HGS, and Angelus HGS. I personally am not a huge fan of the TAT models or the Dellinger 7. 

My favorite Caparison model on all fronts is definitely the Dellinger-CA Christopher Amott model.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 3, 2011)

I played a Dellinger 7 riefly at a guitar show at the stand of a UK importer, with James SevenDyingTrees, a while back now. Felt good, solid well made and resonant. Expensive though. Well into PRS money.

If I'd have bought two I could've spent enough to got one of these to shred it up on...





Tarmac, not strings...


----------



## Nazca (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm very tempted to buy a Caparison Horus Walnut. But I'm also tempted by the ESP Edwards E-CY-165CTM which looks like a stunning instrument. They both seem to be similar.

The Edwards is considerably cheaper but in terms of quality and craftsmanship is the Caparison worth the extra £500 - £1000?


----------



## motomoto (Feb 5, 2011)

Nazca said:


> I'm very tempted to buy a Caparison Horus Walnut. But I'm also tempted by the ESP Edwards E-CY-165CTM which looks like a stunning instrument. They both seem to be similar.
> 
> The Edwards is considerably cheaper but in terms of quality and craftsmanship is the Caparison worth the extra £500 - £1000?




Put the playability factor in there and its worth it


----------



## Ketzer (Feb 5, 2011)

motomoto said:


> Put the playability factor in there and its worth it



Having played a number of Edwards models, I don't think you can make that claim 100%

I assume you own a Caparison, then? got pics?


----------



## motomoto (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry for the shitty pics


*edit* also sorry about the dirt on the floor


----------



## fireheart82 (Feb 12, 2011)

i have a new black night for sale. ebony fretboard


----------



## fireheart82 (Feb 12, 2011)

and yes. the ibanez isnt good enough enymore, jackson are, but the looks of a caparison or a bernie rico jr jekyll is better! Bernie Rico Jr. Guitars: Bernie Rico Jr. presents the "SlantTop"

i own the deva diva prototype rhoads...


----------



## engage757 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cappys are closet without a doubt to a Jackson. BUt the neck profile is totally unique. I LOVE it. Flat back I think it is the best shredder style guitar made. Get ready to upgrade the pickups though, they are a little weak IMO! I love the Mathias Ecklund. The coil tap feature is such a simple idea, but a game-changer IMO.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 12, 2011)

also, Prestige's aren't made in Japan so much anymore unless you find a J.Custom...


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 12, 2011)

engage757 said:


> also, Prestige's aren't made in Japan so much anymore unless you find a J.Custom...



False. All RG and S Prestiges are made at Fujigengakki in Japan. RG Prestiges have always been made there, and the S series were only Korean made for a couple years.


----------



## Xykhron (Feb 15, 2011)

Nazca said:


> I'm very tempted to buy a Caparison Horus Walnut. But I'm also tempted by the ESP Edwards E-CY-165CTM which looks like a stunning instrument. They both seem to be similar.
> 
> The Edwards is considerably cheaper but in terms of quality and craftsmanship is the Caparison worth the extra £500 - £1000?



Yeah, they only seem to be similar. I owned the Edwards model in red-yellow sunburst and have now 8 Capas. The only 2 better points the Edwards is above the Horus is the shaving neck, which is totally insane and the stock pickup switch that allows you more tone posibilities than the Horus which has only 2 positions: neck & bridge. For the rest: playability, sound, action, neck feeling, construction, pitch stability...go for the Horus. (and if you want more, just go for a Dellinger )

As ihave2frets posted, the closest brand to Caparison is Jackson (USA models).


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2011)

The only Caparison model that is similar to a Jackson is the TAT. The Horus, Dellinger, Angelus, and other models really are nothing at all like Jacksons in terms of tone or feel. They're really their own thing. The Dellinger models are my favorites, personally. They have a deep, resonant, thick tone but with an insanely shred-tastic neck profile (the oiled finish is nice as well).


----------



## The Analyst (Feb 15, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> The only Caparison model that is similar to a Jackson is the TAT. The Horus, Dellinger, Angelus, and other models really are nothing at all like Jacksons in terms of tone or feel. They're really their own thing. The Dellinger models are my favorites, personally. They have a deep, resonant, thick tone but with an insanely shred-tastic neck profile (the oiled finish is nice as well).



I wish Caparison would offer more options for the Dellinger though.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd love to get a Horus some time, probably oiled walnut. But Scarab looks great too.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2011)

The Analyst said:


> I wish Caparison would offer more options for the Dellinger though.



They already offer a ton of options on the Dellingers though. They have models with trems, fixed bridge, mahogany body, walnut body, ebony fingerboard, maple fingerboard, rosewood fingerboard, oiled finishes, matte finishes, gloss finishes, flame maple tops, dual hums, HSS, DiMarzios, Duncans, Caparison pickups, 6-string, 7-string, etc. Seems like a lot of options to me


----------



## The Analyst (Feb 15, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> They already offer a ton of options on the Dellingers though. They have models with trems, fixed bridge, mahogany body, walnut body, ebony fingerboard, maple fingerboard, rosewood fingerboard, oiled finishes, matte finishes, gloss finishes, flame maple tops, dual hums, HSS, DiMarzios, Duncans, Caparison pickups, 6-string, 7-string, etc. Seems like a lot of options to me



I just meant in the way of finishes. Different colors or quilted/flamed maple tops et cetera.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 15, 2011)

The Analyst said:


> I just meant in the way of finishes. Different colors or quilted/flamed maple tops et cetera.



You mean like this?


----------



## The Analyst (Feb 15, 2011)

yellowv said:


> You mean like this?


Wow, I never seen that before, but yeah


----------



## motomoto (Feb 16, 2011)

yellowv said:


> You mean like this?


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 8, 2011)

How are the Dellinger II FX HGS guitars? Better/worse/same as Horus HGS? (Obviously... besides the fact that the Horus has 27 frets)


----------



## Captastic (Mar 8, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> How are the Dellinger II FX HGS guitars? Better/worse/same as Horus HGS? (Obviously... besides the fact that the Horus has 27 frets)


And that the Horus is Gibson Scale and the Dellinger is Strat scale...

All new Caparisons share the same neck profile. The Horus HGS is perhaps a hair skinnier across the fretboard. Plus the Dellinger IIFX has a stop tail, and the Horus HGS has a Schaller...

Both will play great and sound awesome...just depends on what type of guitar you like...

I've owned a Horus HGS...a Dellinger II...and currently own an early TAT...


----------



## Kride (Mar 8, 2011)

Captastic said:


> All new Caparisons share the same neck profile.



_All?_ Where did you get this from?


----------



## Captastic (Mar 8, 2011)

Kride said:


> _All?_ Where did you get this from?


 
I said all new models...say from the last 3-4 years. I'm a member over at the Caparison forumn...and thats the general consensus. They all share the flat spot near the nut...and the same-ish D shape. There is some hand finishing done on each, so there's always gonna be some slight variation.


----------



## MTech (Mar 8, 2011)

Nazca said:


> I'm very tempted to buy a Caparison Horus Walnut. But I'm also tempted by the ESP Edwards E-CY-165CTM which looks like a stunning instrument. They both seem to be similar.
> 
> The Edwards is considerably cheaper but in terms of quality and craftsmanship is the Caparison worth the extra £500 - £1000?



If you're worried about that then just step it up from the Edwards to the actual ESP. You got basically the same body as what Caparison uses for the Horus, a nice heel, and 27frets..I'm just not sure what they would end up really costing as the MSRP listed is $3,800


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Mar 8, 2011)

They look like great guitars in person, however I have a few gripes with them. I don't like 24.75" scale length and the neck profile is not very comfortable. The HGS I played had very high shoulders and was almost square, where as a regular horus I played was quite thick in the neck department.

If they were more consistent in neck profiles and offered them with 25.5" scales lengths, I'd be more inclined to own one.


----------



## Kride (Mar 9, 2011)

Captastic said:


> I said all new models...say from the last 3-4 years. I'm a member over at the Caparison forumn...and thats the general consensus. They all share the flat spot near the nut...and the same-ish D shape. There is some hand finishing done on each, so there's always gonna be some slight variation.



Ehh, from what I've experienced there's definetly a difference between models. And I've played only 2007-> models. They're not all the same.


----------



## Kride (Mar 9, 2011)

Speedy Fingers said:


> offered them with 25.5" scales lengths, I'd be more inclined to own one.



Talking about Horus generally? I mean, Caparison does have 25.5" scale models as well...


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 10, 2011)

The neck on the Dellinger II FX is definitely not the same as on the Horus HGS. The Horus HGS is a bit flatter. They're both among their best sounding models.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 10, 2011)

I ended up trying a few Caparisons and didn't like them. My tastes in guitars also dramatically changed in the years after this thread. Altogether glad I didn't actually buy one.


----------



## cycloptopus (Mar 10, 2011)

Trespass said:


> I ended up trying a few Caparisons and didn't like them. My tastes in guitars also dramatically changed in the years after this thread. Altogether glad I didn't actually buy one.


So how would you compare it to a high end Ibby? Just curious why you never got one. What is your taste in guitars now?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 10, 2011)

They're really different from a high-end (J-Custom) Ibanez in terms of feel and tone, but the quality is similar. Caparisons play more like USA Jacksons than Ibanez, but have a darker tone due to the warmer tone woods. That said all Caparison models sound and play different, some people love the TATs, while others prefer the Angelus and hate the TAT, etc. It's not one uniform thing.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 10, 2011)

yellowv said:


> You mean like this?


o:
Look at how thick that top is o:
WOW.
I really want a TATII in Frozen Sky with DiMarzios in it.
I've played a Dellinger 7, and it was amazing. n_n


----------



## SavM (Mar 10, 2011)

My brother owns a Angelus HGS and I can tell you that it is the beefiest sounding guitar I have ever played. If your looking for a huge sound, it will surely fit the bill. The neck feels comfortable but you would have to try it for yourself to see how it feels.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 23, 2011)

motomoto said:


>



ME WANTY!!!!


----------



## engage757 (Mar 23, 2011)

can anyone compare the Dellinger/Angelus/TAT neck to the Horus? I LOVE the Horus neck and am looking into the next Cappy. Thanks!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 24, 2011)

engage757 said:


> can anyone compare the Dellinger/Angelus/TAT neck to the Horus? I LOVE the Horus neck and am looking into the next Cappy. Thanks!



The Horus neck is similar to the Dellinger. The Angelus and TAT not so much. Those are thicker, no flat spot on the back. Although the new Angelus models are a bit thinner (Angelus M3B).


----------



## JacobShredder (Mar 24, 2011)

How do caparisons compare to parker fly's and the music man JP guitars?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 24, 2011)

JacobShredder said:


> How do caparisons compare to parker fly's and the music man JP guitars?



They all have a different sound and feel, naturally. There are so many different Parker Fly models that it would be impossible to really broadly compare them to Caparisons tonally. Each Caparison model sounds and plays differently as well, so it's really tough to generalize. Also since Caparisons and EBMMs are bolt-ons primarily, it makes more sense to compare them to the Parker Radial Fly or NiteFly models rather than the Fly Deluxe/Mojo/etc (unfinished necks, bolt-on, flatter radius, etc). 

Parkers have _extremely _thin necks, even thinner than Caparison or EBMM. However they're still C shaped, whereas the Caparisons tend to have the D shape to it (flat spot on the back). Music Mans are not too far off. The Parkers have a lot of unique playability aspects. The carbon fiber fingerboard, stainless steel frets, and ultra-thin neck really shred. EBMMs play tremendously well too, as do Caparisons. It's really just something you'd have to try. 

Personally I think all 3 brands play awesome. Tonally they're all great as well. The Caparison Dellinger or Horus HGS models are the ones I'd focus on if going that route. They have the best natural tone and playability of the Caparison line in my opinion.


----------

